# Critical Skills - Letter from Prof Body & Directive 22



## fedup_ (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I am applying for Critical Skills (Nairobi,Kenya Embassy).

I have successfully registered with the professional body, (IITPSA - I'm a Computer Engineer).

However, body won't give a positive critical skills assessment.

The embassy wants this letter, so I am at loggerheads!! :confused2: All my other documents are on point!!

Has anyone provided the *Directive 22 of 2014* amendment that allows you to APPLY while already being registered or in the reg.process WITHOUT THE LETTER. From what I gather from this directive is that the letter is unnecessary but only makes an application stronger. 

Please feel free to share your success stories, tips, advice too help me and anyone else in the future! 

P/S: I just joined, hope this post isn't redundant


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi fedup_,
Did you succeed in your application and what's the update? what's the list of documents did you submit?

What's your member grade with IITPSA? Also when you say they didn't give positive assessment, do you mean you applied for their CSV assessment and they didn't recommend you?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

fedup_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Critical Skills (Nairobi,Kenya Embassy).
> 
> ...


I will advice you to get that LETTER!!

The DHA will act on their old practices and trust me, u don't wanna be in my shoes. I was denied cos of this same letter and it took more than 1 year for my appeal to be finalized at DHA. 
So bro, plz get that letter before u sent in ur application.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

fedup_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Critical Skills (Nairobi,Kenya Embassy).
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you do not have the IITPSA critical skills assessment, its very much useful to provide the Directive 22..
I applied without confirmation letter and included a copy of directive 22 and i got CSV for 5 years.


----------



## Bicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> I will advice you to get that LETTER!!
> 
> The DHA will act on their old practices and trust me, u don't wanna be in my shoes. I was denied cos of this same letter and it took more than 1 year for my appeal to be finalized at DHA.
> So bro, plz get that letter before u sent in ur application.


Hey man,

Do you know who helped you from ECSA with the letter. Think will be better to deal directly with a person, who has already issued one.

Thanks for your guidance.

Regards.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Bicks said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Do you know who helped you from ECSA with the letter. Think will be better to deal directly with a person, who has already issued one.
> 
> ...


No I don't knw. All I did was to go to ECSA and requested for the letter. You can do same by going to their office and requested for it. 

Goodluck!!


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

You don't need the letter, you only need proof of membership or application of membership and directive 22. DHA will have nothing to do with your application since you will be applying at the embassy. We got CSV with only proof of membership application plus directive 22 in Italy. Some bodies don't give the letter, which is the reason why directive 22 was issued in the first place.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Klipspringer said:


> You don't need the letter, you only need proof of membership or application of membership and directive 22. DHA will have nothing to do with your application since you will be applying at the embassy. We got CSV with only proof of membership application plus directive 22 in Italy. Some bodies don't give the letter, which is the reason why directive 22 was issued in the first place.


I taught he is in the Republic. You need the letter if you are already here. Otherwise, I don't knw how it works outside South Africa.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

My CSV permit was rejected initially cos of that letter. Then I appealed with the letter after I got it from ECSA and got a 5 year permit that will expire in 2021.


----------

